#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Application as an Immigrant to New Zealand

## rose

Please post anything that can help from Expression of Interests to Moving to NZ.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## kingwilly

it si the land of the long white cloud

----------


## rose

> it si the land of the long white cloud


Very helpful indeed. How are you King Willy?  :Smile:

----------


## phunphin

If your skilled in a trade it would be a lot easier.... single girl? on her own , best to come as a student and go from there...
and avoid the North Island they're all inbred.

----------


## kingwilly

> Very helpful indeed. How are you King Willy?


Mr. King Helpful Willy, datz me !


here's more

*How does the 
Skilled Migrant Category Work?*


 For potential Skilled Migrants the Immigration Service uses a points system to decide whether you will be invited to apply for residence. You begin by submitting an 'expression of interest' to the New Zealand Immigration Service (NZIS).
 To lodge an expression of interest you need to:  

    be of good health  
   be of good character  
   have a reasonable standard of English Click for popup box with details 
   be no older than 55 years of age  
   score 100 or more points in the points test below  
*Points are awarded as follows:*

*Skilled employment:*
· Current employment in NZ for 12 months or more (ongoing) *60*
· Offer of employment in New Zealand or current employment in NZ for less than 12 months (but minimum of 3 months)        *50*

*Bonus points for employment or offer of employment in:*
· An identified future growth area,  identified cluster,   or area of absolute skills shortage *5*
· Region outside Auckland *10*
· Spouse / partner employment or offer of employment *10*

*Relevant work experience:* (Your experience must be in a comparable labour market Click for popup box with details )
· 2 years *10*
· 4 years *15*
· 6 years *20*
· 8 years *25*
· 10 years *30*

*Additional bonus points if work experience in New Zealand:*
· 1 years *5*
· 2 years *10*
· 3 years or more *15*

*Additional bonus points for work experience in an identified future growth area, identified cluster or area of absolute skills shortage:*
· 2 to 5 years *10*
· 6 years or more *15*
· If your job is on the Long Term Skill Shortage List, further bonuses are available of *10* extra points for your qualifications and* 10* extra points for an offer of skilled employment.  

*Qualifications:*
· Recognised basic qualification (e.g. trade qualification, diploma, bachelors' degree) *50*
· Recognised post-graduate qualification (e.g. Masters degree or higher) *55*

*Bonus points for:*
· Recognised NZ qualification (and at least two years study in NZ) *10*
· Qualification in an identified future growth area, identified cluster or area of absolute skill shortage *5*
· Spouse / partner qualifications *10* 

*Age (20 to 55 yrs)*
· 20-29 *30*
· 30-39 *25*
· 40-44 *20*
· 45-49 *10*
· 50-55 *5*

*Close Family in New Zealand*
· Close family support in New Zealand *10*
Close family is adult brothers, sisters, adult children (17 years and over) and parents of either the principal applicant or their partner. 
*The Steps You Need To Take:*

*Step 1: You complete an initial self assessment online*
  Use the Immigration Service's Points Calculator  here. 

*Step 2: Still online, you submit an Expression of Interest (EOI)
* You can do this here. 

*Step 3: Expressions of Interest are ranked from highest to lowest points. 
*  People who score 140 points and above on their EOI for residence will automatically be selected. 

People who score between 100 and 140 points and have a New Zealand job (or job offer) will be selected in sufficient numbers to meet the New Zealand Immigration Programme numbers. 

If enough places are available, other EOIs may be selected on the basis of specific criteria which the Minister of Immigration will set every six months. 

If your EOI is not selected from the pool the first time it will remain in the pool for three months. If it is still unsuccessful you can lodge another EOI if you wish to. 

*Step 4: You are invited to apply for residence*
At this stage you will need to send the Immigration Service all the necessary documents to support the claims you made in your EOI - such as passports, qualifications and relevant certificates. 

*Step 5: Decision-making*
The Immigration Service will assess your application for residence against Government residence policy and look at your ability to settle successfully. Further verification of some of the information you provided in your EOI will be undertaken. Depending on the outcome of the assessment, your application can be approved with a permanent residence visa *or* a visa allowing you to live in NZ while looking for work. 
Skilled applicants without a job offer can be granted permanent residence. This includes but is not limited to people with qualifications and work experience in areas of absolute skill shortage or future growth. Examples include nurses, teachers, ICT and the creative industries.

----------


## rose

I have completed the assessment and was qualified to submit all the requirements to the embassy in Beijing. 

Currently collecting all documents for submission and will have to submit before March 17, 2010.

My application is with the whole family. Skilled Migrant/ Family application.

Thanks guys!

----------


## rose

STEP 4 at present!




> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> Very helpful indeed. How are you King Willy?
> 
> 
> Mr. King Helpful Willy, datz me !
> 
> 
> here's more
> ...

----------


## kingwilly

but be careful, i read today that much of Auckland is built on a potentially active volcanic field and that Australia adn New Zealand are overdue an eruption/

----------


## rose

> but be careful, i read today that much of Auckland is built on a potentially active volcanic field and that Australia adn New Zealand are overdue an eruption/


OH please be serious.... :Confused:

----------


## kingwilly

> OH please be serious....


true.

*Monitoring*

*Auckland volcano seismic monitoring network*

*What is it for?*

The Auckland Volcano-Seismic Monitoring Network (AVSN) is designed to monitor seismic activity associated with the possible onset of a volcanic eruption.
Much of Auckland is built on a potentially active volcanic field. Between Manurewa (South), and Takapuna (North), there are about 50 volcanoes. None of these existing volcanoes is expected to erupt again. The next eruption will be in a new, unknown location.
By monitoring the seismicity of the volcanic field, an early warning of an impending volcanic eruption can be given.
Knowing when and where the next eruption will occur will help Civil Defence and other emergency services decide where help and support is required.

----------


## rose

Volcanoes in New Zealand: GNS Science Limited  :Kiwi:

----------


## PlanK

Hi Naya.

Please do be careful when walking around in NZ.  Just the other day I dropped a coin and it rolled down the street.  I chased after it and ran right into a volcano!

----------


## rose

> Hi Naya.
> 
> Please do be careful when walking around in NZ.  Just the other day I dropped a coin and it rolled down the street.  I chased after it and ran right into a volcano!


LoL...hi Plan B....How is Wanda?

Seriously...I want to get ideas about new zealand from real people.... :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

watch out for those _haka's_ downright dangerous!

----------


## rose

> watch out for those _haka's_ downright dangerous!


noted! ::chitown::

----------


## phunphin

I am a real kiwi, living in christchurch, yes auckland is build on several dormant volcanoes and they may go off one day.
plenty of work if your skilled. Very short of skilled engineers here.


Feel free to ask probing questions.

----------


## rose

> I am a real kiwi, living in christchurch, yes auckland is build on several dormant volcanoes and they may go off one day.
> plenty of work if your skilled. Very short of skilled engineers here.
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask probing questions.


I am currently an HR Manager but I was given extra points for my experience as a college instructor and M.A. degree in psychology.

I am scheduled to take the IELTS. I understand English but I am not familiar with the test.

----------


## kingwilly

> Feel free to ask probing questions.


Must..............resist.................obvious..  ...............and......................tasteless.  .......joke!

----------


## nedwalk

go on....you know you want to......... go on....... just one.... :Smile: .....i,m sure you,ll feel better..... go on.....just a little one

----------


## kingwilly

Nope I is a gentlemens you know.

But referring to the OP, why would anyone want to immigrate to noo ziland?  :Confused:

----------


## buriramboy

> But referring to the OP, why would anyone want to immigrate to noo ziland?


All depends on where you currently live and your circumstances i guess, everyone slags the UK off yet millions still try to get in every year. Only thing that would put me off NZ from speaking to people is the boredom factor, plus it's in the arse end of nowhere.

----------


## klongmaster

> it's in the arse end of nowhere


which is its main attraction of course...

another mainlander here...

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> But referring to the OP, why would anyone want to immigrate to noo ziland? 
> 
> 
> All depends on where you currently live and your circumstances i guess, everyone slags the UK off yet millions still try to get in every year. Only thing that would put me off NZ from speaking to people is the boredom factor, plus it's in the arse end of nowhere.


Actually jus trying to be funny mate, I actually reckon that NZ would be a nice place to live.

----------


## PlanK

NZ's a fantastic place to reside in the summer months going into autumn, outside of that every day is one wondering when that global warming is finally gonna kick in.

----------


## rose

> Nope I is a gentlemens you know.
> 
> But referring to the OP, why would anyone want to immigrate to noo ziland?


It depends on where you are from. New Zealand can provide better opportunities for me and my family. I understand that is not the case for most westerners!

----------


## rose

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kingwilly
> ...


safe place compared to the US and Canada  :Smile: .

----------


## rose

update - all documents submitted.....surfing the net to find a job given the chance!

----------


## rose

anyone from new zealand here? the long wait.....it will be 3 months by June 17!

----------


## genghis61

> anyone from new zealand here? the long wait.....it will be 3 months by June 17!


yes. but please don't tell everyone.
Where do you intend to move to?

----------


## rose

> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> 
> anyone from new zealand here? the long wait.....it will be 3 months by June 17!
> 
> 
> yes. but please don't tell everyone.
> Where do you intend to move to?


i was hoping you can give me some ideas. dunno what my chances are either at the nz embassy.

surfing the net for a job though i am not quite sure i will accepted as an hr manager, same as my position here.

----------


## Bung

I'm in Auckland at the moment, how hard is it for Aussies to live here? I heard it is easy. 

Phunpin, is there much work for Electricians? what would the wages be?

I'm curious and thinking of the possiblility of working and living here. Quite like it.

Rose, sorry for jumping on your thread! I can't help you much but I will try!

----------


## peterpan

Its no problem for Aust citizens to live in NZ, but I think you will find salaries somewhat less than Australia.

----------


## rose

> I'm in Auckland at the moment, how hard is it for Aussies to live here? ....Rose, sorry for jumping on your thread! I can't help you much but I will try!


no problem bung.... and thanks....




> Its no problem for Aust citizens to live in NZ, but I think you will find salaries somewhat less than Australia.


quite different for Pinoys so I heard.  ::chitown::

----------


## Bung

Have you tried to get in touch with any of your fellow countrymen here? Must be some Pinoy forums about?

Good luck and keep going, it will be worth it if you can get here!

----------


## rose

made some research yes. thanks.

----------


## rose

got email communications today from the NZ embassy requiring additional information. I am so happy because it means my application is in motion!

----------


## Ancient Future

If you can stand the cold I'd recommend coming to Christchurch. There are many Asians here, I have no idea how they handle the cold as I can't & I've been here since 1974. Although Chch is a city it's very easy to get around, does have an international airport, a university (with another close) & plenty of places to eat out.

I do find it very expensive to go out here though (& I don't drink alcohol) so don't go out that much - would rather save the money for my next trip to LOS.

Most people that live in Auckland are complete wankers, but if you can put up with that you may enjoy it there too. I enjoyed the 5 months that I worked in Wellington also.

Unfortunately racism is alive & well in NZ, but I guess you can get that anywhere. Chch possibly has worse racism than some North Island centres. Although there's a prominent white power gang here I can't remember hearing of any conflict for a while now.

Good luck with your application. A friend has just recently got a work permit for his Thai wife - so Immigration do get off their arses & do something sometimes.

----------


## rose

Thank you very much for the information. I am still in the waiting period after they have requested additional documents to support my application. I will keep you guys posted. And yes we are thinking of Churchchrist....



> If you can stand the cold I'd recommend coming to Christchurch. There are many Asians here, I have no idea how they handle the cold as I can't & I've been here since 1974. Although Chch is a city it's very easy to get around, does have an international airport, a university (with another close) & plenty of places to eat out.
> 
> I do find it very expensive to go out here though (& I don't drink alcohol) so don't go out that much - would rather save the money for my next trip to LOS.
> 
> Most people that live in Auckland are complete wankers, but if you can put up with that you may enjoy it there too. I enjoyed the 5 months that I worked in Wellington also.
> 
> Unfortunately racism is alive & well in NZ, but I guess you can get that anywhere. Chch possibly has worse racism than some North Island centres. Although there's a prominent white power gang here I can't remember hearing of any conflict for a while now.
> 
> Good luck with your application. A friend has just recently got a work permit for his Thai wife - so Immigration do get off their arses & do something sometimes.

----------


## PlanK

First of all, you'll have to go to where the jobs are.

If you settle outside of the main centres (esp Auckland) it's more points towards your PR if you're looking at long term.

Racism is not as bad as it used to be.  Especially if you're working in a technical/educated field.  Right now I'm working with one Kiwi, one Aussie and two Indians.  Also a few Chinese and Philipino/a s around.

----------


## rose

got my PR

----------


## kingwilly

well done, I guess that makes your a proper Kiwi now, eh ?

----------

